# Welche Audio-Kulisse hört ihr beim gamen?



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

Hallo!

Mal eine Umfrage zum Thema weil mich das interessiert.
Wenn ich spiele, dass war eigentlich bei mir schon immer so, dann höre ich nur die Spielmusik und Sounds.
Aber es kommt auch auf das Spiel an. In Spielen mit hoher Immersion ist die Musik dabei noch wichtiger finde ich. Bzw sie trägt dazu bei. Bei Prügelspielen oder Autorennen kann man eigentlich auch andere Musik zu hören.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (10. Dezember 2021)

Immer nur das, was mir das Game bietet. Alles andere zerstört die Immersion für mich.
Da bin ich pingelig. Ich zocke, um in andere Welten abzutauchen und die müssen in sich stimmig sein, sonst reißt mich das raus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2021)

Warum sollte ich beim spielen etwas anderes hören als den Spielesound? Das ist doch völliger Unsinn?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (10. Dezember 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich beim spielen etwas anderes hören als den Spielesound? Das ist doch völliger Unsinn?


Es gibt "Menschen", die schalten bei Skyrim oder Witcher 3 die Musik aus und hören Metal oder so. 
Da hört meine Toleranz auf.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich beim spielen etwas anderes hören als den Spielesound? Das ist doch völliger Unsinn?


Ich kenne wirklich welche die hören dabei andere Musik.
Besonders bei Spielen wo die Musik & Sounds nicht so wichtig sind.
Ein paar Beispiele hatte ich genannt. Rennspiele und Prügelspiele. Und vielleicht noch Jump´n Runs.
Ich kenne auch jemanden der ist fortgeschrittener PoE Gamer und cleart die Maps dazu hört er Musik.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ein Spiel nur noch eine Routine ist und/oder so langweilig ist dass man Hintergrundmusik braucht ums zu ertragen und trotzdem weiter spielt hat man meiner Meinung nach ganz andere Probleme...


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel nur noch eine Routine ist und/oder so langweilig ist dass man Hintergrundmusik braucht ums zu ertragen und trotzdem weiter spielt hat man meiner Meinung nach ganz andere Probleme...


Und gerade bei "Path of Exile" gibt es solche Perlen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNTivXOY8Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber hat der bestimmt schon 1000 mal gehört.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2021)

Kommt auf die Spiele an. Wenn diese sehr atmosphärisch sind, dann natürlich nur die Ingame-Musik + Sounds. Bei Sachen, wo die Immersion nicht im Vordergrund steht (bspw. MMO[RPG] s),  dann auch externe Musik. Bei War Thunder bspw. gerne Iron Maiden  Oder manchmal auch Podcasts/Letsplays/Dokus, gerade bei langsameren Spielen wie World of Warships oder Swtor.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Dezember 2021)

Bei den meisten Spielen nutze ich Gamesound, aber wenn ich Planet Zoo oder Cities Skylines zocke wo der Gamesound zweitrangig ist, schalte ich den Ingamesound ab und höre Musik. Oder schalte nur die Ingamemusik ab und höre eigene Musik dabei.


----------



## Lexx (10. Dezember 2021)

Gamesound, wenn er zur Immersion gehört und "wichtig" ist,
ansonsten Serien am TV im Hintergrund zur Dauerberieselung.

In den letzten Tagen The Expanse S01-S05 als Vorbereitung auf S06,
welche heute beginnt.


----------



## kero81 (10. Dezember 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich beim spielen etwas anderes hören als den Spielesound? Das ist doch völliger Unsinn?


Gewagte Aussage, fast scho bissl Engstirnig. Aber jedem seine Meinung, egal wie Unsinnig sie ist. 

Ich höre zu 95% dass was das Spiel mir bietet. Ab und zu höre ich aber Musik, meist bei BF V. Die Musik pusht und man kommt iwie besser in den Flow.  Oder bei Assetto Corsa, wenn ich Shutoko cruise. Da fehlt schon fast was, wenn kein Phonk läuft.


----------



## MircoSfot (10. Dezember 2021)

Nativ DOLBY ATMOS. Wenn nicht unterstützt dann Spoty im Hintergrund und höre dann GAME OSTs.


----------



## Lexx (10. Dezember 2021)

kero81 schrieb:


> bissl Engstirnig. Aber jedem seine Meinung, egal wie Unsinnig sie ist.
> Ich höre zu 95% dass was das Spiel mir bietet.


Soviel zur Engstirnigkeit.
Merkts du es?

Dein Tellerrand dürfte einer Eurocent-Münze gleichen.


----------



## kero81 (11. Dezember 2021)

Lexx schrieb:


> Soviel zur Engstirnigkeit.
> Merkts du es?
> 
> Dein Tellerrand dürfte einer Eurocent-Münze gleichen.


Soviel zur Engstirnigkeit.
Merkts du es?


----------



## max310kc (11. Dezember 2021)

Kommt aufs Spiel an. Bei RPGs und Shootern Originalsound,  RTS auch gerne mit alternativer Hintergrundmusik.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Dezember 2021)

Lasst doch die Angriffe euch gegenüber stecken, wir sind eine Community 

@topic: In sogut wie jedem Spiel höre ich auch den Spielesoundtrack. Aber es gibt Spiele, da ist der einfach Müll und dann greift meiner Einer auf seine Playlists auf Youtube zurück. Bei Minecraft in der Version 1.8.9 kam bei mir so selten ein Hintergrundlied, dass ich es ganz ausgeschaltet habe und mich mit Anime-OSTs, Two Steps from Hell und Home Free beschallt habe.

Bei Klassikern wie Prince of Persia, NFS Underground 2 und Most Wanted 2005, Anno und Siedler, Assassins Creed etc. darf man aber gar nicht erst dran denken, andere Musik zu hören. Most Wanted ohne Lieder wie diese wäre kein echter Spielspaß:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G91YvBgB1nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iENGnLmiUcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Dezember 2021)

Eine interessante Frage! Tatsächlich haben wir als Jugendliche damals eine besondere Art gehabt GTA zu zocken. Ich weiß nicht, ob das nur in meinem Freundeskreis so war, aber bestimmt haben es andere auch so gehandhabt. Man ist ja selten "der Einzige" in etwas.
Wir haben abwechselnd den Waffen  und Panzerung Cheat-Code eingegeben, sind "Amok gelaufen" und haben dabei querbeet aus der privaten Sammlung an U.S.-Hip-Hop-Mixtapes gehört, bis einer dann von der FBI, oder spätestens der Army platt gemacht wurde - die Competition war so lange wie möglich zu überleben

Heute höre ich aber auch fast nur noch In-Game. Habe aber auch ne Weile Podcasts und sogar Telefonate über mein Arctis Pro Wireless gehört/geführt, während ich die Open World von feindlichen Lager gecleart habe^^
Der Vorteil bei dem Headset ist, dass es gleichzeitig zwei Audiospuren laufen lassen kann. Die Podcasts/Telefonate liefen dann übers Handy per Bluetooth und in Game Sound war dann im Hintergrund etwas leiser zu hören über optisch. Cooles Gimmick eigentlich.


----------



## Cosmas (11. Dezember 2021)

In der Regel läuft der Ingamesound und Mukke, ausser sie ist unwichtig oder einfach nur schlecht und eher nervig, dann läuft halt was eigenes.


----------



## Rattan2 (11. Dezember 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel nur noch eine Routine ist und/oder so langweilig ist dass man Hintergrundmusik braucht ums zu ertragen und trotzdem weiter spielt hat man meiner Meinung nach ganz andere Probleme...



Dein Kommentar ist reiner Schwachsinn und einfach nur ein dumpfer Versuch,  deine Meinung über andere zu erheben.

Das muß man doch alles viel differenzierter betrachten. Es gibt Spiele, bei denen die Musik einfach elementar wichtig ist, da sie die Story untertreicht  und dann gibt es Spiele, bei denen es völlig egal ist, was man nebenbei hört.

Es gibt Spiele, wie z.B.  Cities Skylines, die einfach keine gute Musik haben, bzw. die Musik einem dann nach Std einfach auf die Nerven geht, da sie einfach nur in Dauerschleife läuft. Warum sollte man sich also dieser stupiden Monotonie nicht entziehen, in dem man seinen eigenen Musikgeschmack füttert.


Wenn ich Rennspiele "fahre" z.B. Grand tourismo ...Langstreckenrennen, höre ich immer meine eigene Musik.

Anno 1800...  nach einer Std nervt die Dauerschleife, ergo, andere Musik...

Unravel z.B. ist ohne die originalmusik nur halb so gut.

So muß man jedes Spiel einzeln betrachten...

Also eine solch pauschale Aussage, die auch noch einen ziemlich offenen Angriff enthält, auf alle, die das Thema differenzierter betrachten, geht hier völlig am Thema vorbei und geht in Richtung hauptsache was geschrieben.


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2021)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Lasst doch die Angriffe euch gegenüber stecken, wir sind eine Community


Genau! Ich wollte mit dieser Umfrage auf keinen Fall irgendwie spalten oder so.
Ich finde es einfach interessant.
Aber ich glaube auch das @Incredible Alk es so gar nicht gemeint hat.
Weil ich ihn sonst als sehr toleranten Menschen hier im Forum kenne.
Für ihn ist es eben selbstverständlich das Game Musik& Sounds dazu gehören.
Soll jeder so machen wie er´s mag.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Dezember 2021)

Generell das, was das Spiel zu bieten hat...

Ausnahme: früher (GTA 3 müsste es gewesen sein) konnte man seine eigenen MP3s in einen Ordner packen und diese dann im Autoradio abspielen. Und manchmal "zocke" ich auch etwas wie Solitär und Co...dabei läuft dann auch häufig eigene Musik bzw ein Stream


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Dezember 2021)

Ingame Sound und Musik natürlich ich mache während des Spielens nichts anders als zu spielen, es sei den ich spiel in der Ladder Starcraft. Da höre ich dann normale Musik und um nicht den Mp Track 5000 mal zu hören, bei Hots das gleiche.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2021)

Rattan2 schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar ist reiner Schwachsinn und einfach nur ein dumpfer Versuch, deine Meinung über andere zu erheben.


Bei manchen Interpretationen kann ich immer nur lachen (ehrlich, ich hab wirklich grade laut gelacht als ich das gelesen hab, ohne dass böse zu meinen).
Ob du das für Schwachsinn hältst oder nicht ist deine Sache, ist halt einfach ne Meinung die du keinesfalls teilen musst.
Aber die Vorstellung, dass ich hier Poste um mit nem evilface vor dem PC sitzend "meine Meinung über andere zu erheben" ist so ein Bullshit dass ich mir schwer erklären kann wie man sowas wirklich glauben kann.

Mir ists völlig wurscht, von mir aus könnt ihr beim Spielen Musik hören, nen Steak essen, mittm Hund spielen und gleichzeitig noch keine Ahnung Hausaufgaben machen. Jeder wie er will - ich halte das halt für Kappes (wenn man das so interpretieren möchte dass ich damit pure Dominanz ausübe und die Weltherrschaft anstrebe, bitte^^). 



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Und manchmal "zocke" ich auch etwas wie Solitär und Co...dabei läuft dann auch häufig eigene Musik bzw ein Stream


Das ist was anderes, wenn ein Spiel selbst keinerlei Sound hat und auch nicht wirklich einen Anspruch auf volle Konzentration sondern auf nebensächlichen Zeitvertreib wie Solitär kann man durchaus Musik hören. Dann stellt sich mir aber umgekehrt die Frage ist die gehörte Musik denn so langweilig, dass man Solitär spielen muss zur Ablenkung?


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2021)

Man könnte sich halt durchaus Formulierungen verkneifen, wie dass andere Leute wohl irgendeine Form von Problem hätten, wenn [insert random Spekulatius], gerade bei einem derart banalen Thema.

@T:
Bei AC:O, das ja schon recht stimmungsvolle Musik bietet, aber aufgrund seines Aufbaus halt kein Immersionsmonster ist/sein will/sein kann, habe ich gerne eine Youtube Playliste gehört, wo mit historischen griechischen Musikinstrumenten Themes zu verschiedenen griechischen Göttern gespielt wurden. Angelehnt an die tradierten Charaktereigenschaften/Rollen der Olympier. Das war extrem gut und hat die Immersion dann tatsächlich sogar gesteigert!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. Dezember 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich mir aber umgekehrt die Frage ist die gehörte Musik denn so langweilig, dass man Solitär spielen muss zur Ablenkung?



Nein, im Regelfall nicht. Häng auch mal Stunden bei Youtube und schaue Musikvideos zum x-ten Mal an und entdecke noch wieder neue Dinge 
Oder ich lese Kommentare...manchmal sehr unterhaltsam  wie hier auch


----------



## seventyseven (11. Dezember 2021)

Kommt auf das Spiel an. Wenn ich z.B Far Cry 3,4,5 und 6 Spiele und repetitives mache, schaue ich oft Videos (Serien, Filme) auf dem zweit Bildschirm.

Bei immersiven Games gibt es die Kulisse die gewollt ist. Ob stille oder Krawall.

Bei Need For Speed Games (mal abseits der etablierten Klassiker) kann ich mir die Musik manchmal einfach nicht mehr geben, da läuft dann meine eigene. Da ist das aktuelle NFS-Heat ganz, ganz schlimm.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Man könnte sich halt durchaus Formulierungen verkneifen, wie dass andere Leute wohl irgendeine Form von Problem hätten, wenn [insert random Spekulatius], gerade bei einem derart banalen Thema.


Da haste schon Recht - ich hatte halt auch nicht erwartet dass grade weil das Thema so banal ist das jemand so bitterernst nehmen würde - so wars natürlich nicht gemeint. 


Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Häng auch mal Stunden bei Youtube und schaue Musikvideos zum x-ten Mal an und entdecke noch wieder neue Dinge
> Oder ich lese Kommentare...manchmal sehr unterhaltsam  wie hier auch


Das Hintergrundgedudel hab ich aus meinem Leben bestmöglich versucht zu verbannen weil es für mich glaube ich nur ungünstige Folgen hat. Wenn ich irgendeine Musik anhabe muss ich mich darauf konzentrieren (das ist wenn man seit 25 Jahren selbst Musiker ist son Tick den man nicht loswird^^), selbst wenn ich das mit Gewalt nicht tue leidet die Konzentration enorm - ich könnte beispielsweise niemals ein Radio im Büro auffer Arbeit anhaben dann würd ich nur Mist bauen^^
Ist bei Spielen ähnlich. Wenn ich ne Playlist anmache und dabei keine Ahnung Diablo spiele (weil ich die Mucke von Diablo drölfzigtausenmal gehört habe) kann ich nicht mehr vernünftig spielen weil mein Hirn automatisch die Musik als Prio1 einstuft und ich nur noch rumsterbe. 

Das ist sogar bei neuen Spielen so - die ersten Stunden Diablo 1/2/3 sind immer schwer für mich gewesen weil die Musik neu und wirklich gut war. Ich hab auch etwa ne halbe Stunde im Optionsmenü von Civilization 6 verbracht nach dem kauf weil ich nicht weitermachen konnte - die Mucke ist einfach zu geil gewesen.


----------



## HisN (11. Dezember 2021)

Mein Sohn hat immer und ausschließlich yt laufen beim Zocken.
Werde ich nie verstehen. Nervt nur die Kakophonie, die dabei herauskommt.

[x] Gamesound
Musik schalte ich schon mal ab, wenn es z.b. Radio beim Autofahren ist, oder der Gamesound wichtig ist, weil er z.b. auf Gefahren oder Verstecke hinweist.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Dezember 2021)

Normalerweise Gamesound.
Außer so Spezialfälle, zb bei Forza. Da schalt ich das Radio im Spiel manchmal aus und hör eigene Musik im Hintergrund.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Dezember 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendeine Musik anhabe muss ich mich darauf konzentrieren (...) selbst wenn ich das mit Gewalt nicht tue leidet die Konzentration enorm.


Kenn ich andersherum beim Rückwärtsfahren im Auto: Da wird instant Radio ausgeschaltet, Frau und Kinder müssen auch still sein


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Dezember 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Bei Need For Speed Games (mal abseits der etablierten Klassiker) kann ich mir die Musik manchmal einfach nicht mehr geben, da läuft dann meine eigene. Da ist das aktuelle NFS-Heat ganz, ganz schlimm.



Ich muss gestehen - Das neueste NFS, das ich habe, ist das 2012er Most Wanted (was den Titel meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht verdient hat, weil das alte Most Wanted einfach 37194610x besser war... Ich schweife ab...) und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hab ich da auch den internen Soundtrack stumm geschaltet und Youtube bemüht. Beim 2010er Hot Pursuit war der Soundtrack so naja, gab ganz gute Lieder dabei, gab aber auch viel Mist.

Wie die neuen (also richtig neuen) NFS sind - musiktechnisch und vom Gameplay, der Story (gibt es das noch in NFS?) etc. her - weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn du sagst, die Soundtracks sind Müll, dann glaube ich das mal ^^

Tante Edit meinte eben, dass dieses Color-Geschreibsel bei Zitaten furchtbar nervig ist. Sie möchte gerne wissen, wie man das abstellen kann.


----------



## Micha0208 (11. Dezember 2021)

Normalerweise Gamesound.

Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen.

Spontan fällt mir aber nur Fishing Planet ein, wo ich oft auf dem zweiten Monitor nebenbei was anderes sehe


----------



## XT1024 (12. Dezember 2021)

Bei den meisten Spielen ist das Gedudel, eher aus Gewohnheit (früher: gehört, abgeschaltet; mittlerweile: direkt abgeschaltet), aus.

AoE "Medeival Melody" (so steht's in der XMUSIC6.MID) oder UT "Mission Landing" wecken durchaus Erinnerungen - auch ~22 Jahre später.
FreeSpace 1/2 ohne die eventgesteuerte Musik? Undenkbar. WoW ohne ingame Musik? Ja, warum auch nicht?
Stellt sich die Frage bei einem MP-Shooter überhaupt?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich mir aber umgekehrt die Frage ist die gehörte Musik denn so langweilig, dass man Solitär spielen muss zur Ablenkung?


Die ist manchmal sogar so langweilig, dass ich, um nicht einzuschlafen, dabei Auto fahren muss.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Dezember 2021)

[X] Anderes

Meistens hab ich die Gamesounds an *ohne* Musik.

Gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen, wo mich der Soundtrack nicht nervt nach ein paar Stunden 

Manchmal spiele ich aber auch "lautlos", weil bspw. der Fernseher nebenbei läuft


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> [X] Anderes
> 
> Meistens hab ich die Gamesounds an *ohne* Musik.


Ich habe noch den Punkt "Nur Gamesounds" hinzugefügt. Hatte ich irgendwie vergessen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (12. Dezember 2021)

Zu 99% Gamesounds, weil mich nach 30 min. die implementierte Musik und deren Wiederholung nervt. 
Einzige Ausnahme ist DOOM, da gibts Ramstein auf die Ohren 
Gruß T.


----------



## Eyren (12. Dezember 2021)

Ebenfalls Gamesound aber ohne Musik.

Musik höre ich wenn ein Spiel neu ist so 30min-60min dann schalte ich den meistens aus.

Liegt aber auch daran das ich viel online spiele mit ts3. Ja sounds brauche ich aber Musik+sound+gebrabbel ist dann zuviel für meine Ohren.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Liegt aber auch daran das ich viel online spiele mit ts3. Ja sounds brauche ich aber Musik+sound+gebrabbel ist dann zuviel für meine Ohren.


Ja es kommt auch drauf an was man wie spielt.
Wenn man immer die selben Maps/Gebiete spielt ist das etwas anderes.
Spielt man dagegen Singleplayer Kampagnen kommt ja bis zum Schluß mehr Abwechslung da rein.

Aber manche Stücke könnte ich mir fast in einer Endlosschleife anhören.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RO7K4W-c9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was in der "Mass Effect" Reihe nur durch die Musik an Immersion erzeugt wird ist einfach genial.


----------



## Eyren (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe in meinem Leben noch kein Mass Effect so richtig gespielt. 

Das schlimme ist ich mag RPG und ich mag Sci-Fi aber Mass Effect ist nie bei mir angekommen.

Hab den ?4? Teilen angespielt Andromeda.  Bin bis zur Sequenz mit dem Kryoschlafkapselding gekommen, danach hab ich abgeschaltet weil ich die Mimik der Charaktere so grausam fand. Müsste mal Origin installieren und meine Playtime gucken .... so 10minuten vielleicht.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist ich mag RPG und ich mag Sci-Fi aber Mass Effect ist nie bei mir angekommen.


Ich finde das passt super zusammen.  


Eyren schrieb:


> Hab den ?4? Teilen angespielt Andromeda.  Bin bis zur Sequenz mit dem Kryoschlafkapselding gekommen, danach hab ich abgeschaltet weil ich die Mimik der Charaktere so grausam fand. Müsste mal Origin installieren und meine Playtime gucken .... so 10minuten vielleicht.


Ich kenne nur die Trilogie. Andromeda habe ich noch nicht gespielt. Das soll schlechter sein.
Aber die Trilogie ist eine meiner Lieblings-Spielereihen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. Dezember 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hab den ?4? Teilen angespielt Andromeda.  Bin bis zur Sequenz mit dem Kryoschlafkapselding gekommen, danach hab ich abgeschaltet weil ich die Mimik der Charaktere so grausam fand. Müsste mal Origin installieren und meine Playtime gucken .... so 10minuten vielleicht.



Anfangs war die schlecht weil auch die Beleuchtung nicht gepasst hat. Inzwischen ist die Mimik OK, wenn auch nicht weltbewegend. In der Original-Trilogie war sie auch nicht besser. Ansonsten kann ich zu Andromeda sagen, dass das Spiel recht gut ist, bis auf dass EA versucht hat mit der Ubisoft-Formel das Spiel zu strecken. Die Geschichte kommt nur schwer in Fahrt, da es sich um den ersten Teil einer neuen Trilogie handeln sollte. Sie ist auf jeden Fall recht eng mit der Original-Trilogie verknüpft und hätte EA das volle Potential ausgekostet wäre das Spiel der Knaller geworden. So hat man ein technisch sehr schönes Spiel mit leichtem Anthem-Gameplay-Elementen, brauchbarer Geschichte, wirklich tollen Kulissen, dem ein oder anderem AH-Moment, wenn man sich die Audiologs anhört und wie ich finde coolen Chars (ist natürlich Geschmackssache).


----------



## Eyren (19. Dezember 2021)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Anfangs war die schlecht weil auch die Beleuchtung nicht gepasst hat. Inzwischen ist die Mimik OK, wenn auch nicht weltbewegend. In der original-Trilogie war sie auch nicht besser. Ansonsten kann ich zu Andromeda sagen, dass das Spiel recht gut ist, bis auf dass EA versucht hat mit der Ubisoft-Formel das Spiel zu strecken. Die Geschichte kommt nur schwer in Fahrt, da es sich um den ersten Teil einer neuen Trilogie handeln sollte. Sie ist auf jeden Fall recht eng mit der Original-Trilogie verknüpft und hätte EA das volle Potential ausgekostet wäre das Spiel der Knaller geworden. So hat man ein technisch sehr schönes Spiel mit leichtem Anthem-Gameplay-Elementen, brauchbarer Geschichte, wirklich tollen Kulissen, dem ein oder anderem AH-Moment, wenn man sich die Audiologs anhört und wie ich finde coolen Chars (ist natürlich Geschmackssache).


Ok also wurde dran gearbeitet.

Da es wie gesagt der einzige Teil der Reihe ist die ich besitze werde ich vielleicht dem ganzen nochmal eine Chance geben.

Wie schaut es denn aus bezüglich Vorgänger? Sollte man die gespielt haben für Andromeda oder passt es auch ohne die?


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich sage es mal so, wenn man die Vorgeschichte kennt ist das schon sinnvoll. Einige Sachen beziehen sich auf die Original-Trilogie. So ist die Expedition, die man als Sucher betreut eigentlich schon 600 Jahre unterwegs in eine neue Heimat, weil die Bedrohungen der Original-Trilogie der Auslöser waren. Darauf wird immer wieder verwiesen und hätte die Community das Spiel nicht so abgestraft wären noch DLCs erschienen, die den ersten Teil von Andromeda storymäßig erweitern sollten. Naja, mal schauen, der Trailer zu ME4 (Andromeda ist nicht Teil 4, sondern Teil 1 einer zweiten Storyline) zeigte ja Liara T´Soni an, welche im Original mit knapp 100 Menschen-Jahren noch ein Teenager war und fast 1000 Jahre alt werden kann. Vielleicht lässt EA die Storys zusammenlaufen.  Nach dem Ende von Teil 3 ist das durchaus möglich.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2021)

Eine Matriarchin Liara vielleicht? Das wäre schon cool. Und eine Peebee dazu, die ihr auf die Nerven gehen kann


----------



## Eyren (20. Dezember 2021)

Also Geld ausgeben und teil 1-3 und Andromeda spielen.

Nun gut hab ja bald Urlaub.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

@Eyren : Die Trilogie lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ich würde mir aber die Legendary Edition holen anstatt die einzelnen Spiele. Dann hast du auch bessere Grafik. Vor allem der erste Teil wurde stark überarbeitet. Und alle DLCs sind auch enthalten.


----------

